# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kanale Italiane pa pagese

## Diozikalzi

:i ngrysur: Pershendetje te gjithve,

 shpresoj te jeni gjith mir, Ju kerkoj a dini si mund te shof kanalet free italiane sic jan canale 5 Italia 1, nga televizori, pa patur naj dekoder, se me dalin vetem kanalet shqiptare, ju Flm







.

----------


## driniluka

> Pershendetje te gjithve,
> 
>  shpresoj te jeni gjith mir, Ju kerkoj a dini si mund te shof kanalet free italiane sic jan canale 5 Italia 1, nga televizori, pa patur naj dekoder, se me dalin vetem kanalet shqiptare, ju Flm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vetem po te jetosh ne itali.

----------

